# Camera is worthless



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

The camera for the Droid X is garbage in my opinon. Most pics come out blurry. I've even tried like 5 different camera apps and most of those come out grainy. It takes really nice videos, however. Even my old Droid 1 takes better pics. Anyone experiencing the same thing or is it just my phone or am I just expecting too much out of a phone?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Change the resolution in camera settings . Should be on 8MP

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

kill00 said:


> The camera for the Droid X is garbage in my opinon. Most pics come out blurry. I've even tried like 5 different camera apps and most of those come out grainy. It takes really nice videos, however. Even my old Droid 1 takes better pics. Anyone experiencing the same thing or is it just my phone or am I just expecting too much out of a phone?


I've had that problem. By any chance, are you using the tough screen button to take pictures?


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems to me that your viewing quality is bad try adding this to build.prop
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100

Also, I've noticed that the pictures tend to look bad on the phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Take picture. Edit picture. Increase saturation a tad. I don't see what is so worthless about it. (apart from the fact that I bogeyed the hole)


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Running my DX on stock Android, the camera is much better. Either on CM7 or CM9, the quality does go down. When I was stock though, I took more than enough photos that I was very happy with.

These are older when my phone was stock and unmodified

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/114466/2010-09-20_09-22-49_367.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/114466/aaa.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/114466/2011-05-19_16-03-47_23.jpg <-- Macro Mode on CM7


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe its known that the Blur camera was actually known for some pretty good pictures, where-as the stock AOSP camera is not. But either way, the pics I take look alright to me, when the flash actually works. I find myself having to take the same picture twice just to get the flash to work correctly.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya, I'll agree about the flash. Even with stock blur, the first picture I'd take the flash was never timed right. I'd have to take it again and then it would work fine until I turned my phone off and went back to take more pictures.


----------

